# Boulder Mt. Lakes



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Anybody been to any of the boulder lakes recently? I'll be making a trip this weekend hoping to get into fish creek & honey moon lakes. Looks like the snow is gone from the nearest Snotel site @ Donkey lake but if anyone has been in the area and can provide info on snow drifts, road conditions, or even how the fishing has been that would be great.

Hopefully I'll have some good pics on Monday.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

we actually have 4 snotels on/near boulder mtn. from the south: widtsoe - which is just off the road and north of the junction of the road up from widtsoe with the one coming up from escalante. this site still has some snow, couple of inches. then clayton springs which is up on top dead center near the old ranger station. bare for several weeks. then donkey, on the north end just down from the reservoir. last, we have one on the east side, sunflower flat which still has a foot or so of snow. so - you will have drifts in shaded areas but are likely to have access to most areas.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Kingfisher, great info!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I would be willing to bet that the road into Fish Creek will not be doable in a truck...or an atv. That road is steep and almost all of it winds through thick pines....there will be several drifts if not steady snow the whole way. Your best chance of fishing those lakes will be by hoofing it. With these storms we have been having statewide, I would imagine that some new snow has been dumped on the ground up there too. Although this winter has been relatively mild and spring has come early, I wouldn't bank on getting a truck all the way to Beaver Dam. I would plan on camping lower on the mountain and then doing some hiking if I were you....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

We used to head into Fish Creek every year and we always figured for a vehicle the weekend before Fathers Day was the earliest that we would try it and even then there usually was snow to be driven through, but then that was back in the 80's.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> I would be willing to bet that the road into Fish Creek will not be doable in a truck...or an atv. That road is steep and almost all of it winds through thick pines....there will be several drifts if not steady snow the whole way.


Geeze, have you seen the number of SidebySides / atvs with track kits down there recently? They are extremely popular. And they can go anywhere, any time of year.

With the crappy snowfall we've had lately I'm strongly considering selling my snowmobiles and buying some all season tracks for my quad (I'd use them through winter and spring then swap back to regular tires for summer).

-DallanC


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

dallanc- lets not talk heresy here. sleds are for adrenaline. quads with tracks are because you have to get somewhere you may not really want to go anyway.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Geeze, have you seen the number of SidebySides / atvs with track kits down there recently? They are extremely popular. And they can go anywhere, any time of year.
> 
> With the crappy snowfall we've had lately I'm strongly considering selling my snowmobiles and buying some all season tracks for my quad (I'd use them through winter and spring then swap back to regular tires for summer).
> 
> -DallanC


You are right about that....those track kit ATVs could probably get in there just fine and they would be much more convenient than a sled.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Those track kits are pretty pricey, a co-worker just bought a set and said it was worth every penny for getting up to their cabin up toward Monte Cristo.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

We are planning to camp down low and hope to ride the Atv's in if possible. We DON'T have anything special or fancy in the way of atv's though so we are behind the times.....

The snowtel at Donkey shows no new snow over the past few days and barely any rain. BUT I think we will get rain and probably snow while we are down there.

We'll find somewhere to fish.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

The snowtel at Donkey is around the mountain from Fish Creek ....just looking at the snow the Beaver, the Monroe, the Fish Lake, and the Pahvant got this past week, I would be shocked if the Boulder didn't. I am sure you can find some places to fish....but, I think you will have to do some walking. Again, though, I could be wrong.

I know that we have ice fished up there--Blind Lake--in June. I know this has been a mild winter and a warm spring, but I would be prepared for the worst! I know that we have even driven up atv's in the morning over the top of drifts and then in the afternoon had a nightmare getting back out because of melting snow and stuck 4-wheelers. So, I strongly recommend taking some shovels too....


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

track kits are dang pricey. couple thousand per atv. and they are slow - like riding a tortoise. i hate em. low range all the time (per manufacturere recommendation) we have 2 sets for our polaris atvs at work and one for our razor. hate em both. easy to throw a track as well - (have thrown 2 ) if you are turning and hook on a rock or branch, track comes off. and they over heat easily as well.
im sure there are those that love em.... i hate em.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What kind do you have, Kimpex or Tatou?


-DallanC


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

kimpex


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

they do work well. great on mud, dirt, then snow and back... they do work well. if you are used to riding a nice sled... M8, polaris pro, summit X then going from a porshe to a school bus is pure pain. but they do work well. just slooooooow.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Since we are off topic I will put in my 2 cents.

I love mine, I have the Tatoo on a 700 King Quad. I wouldn't put them on anything less than a 600 machine since they are not made for speed. I bought mine in 06 along with a M6 artic cat and after 3 years I sold the snowmobile but have used the tracks on the King Quad every year.

Here is a pic at 10,00 feet on a communications site.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes, we are off topic................. 

Let me see if I can bring it back on track 

No problem at all getting in. Fishing was good. Judge for yourself.

This was Saturday morning at Beaver Dam reservoir. I'll try to post more pictures later.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Here's a pic of a splake I caught at Fish creek on Friday. Sorry for the cheesy grin, my brother has a knack for catching me with a stupid look on my face with the camera.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Truelife said:


> Here's a pic of a splake I caught at Fish creek on Friday. Sorry for the cheesy grin, my brother has a knack for catching me with a stupid look on my face with the camera.


Don't you always have a stupid look on your face. :grin:

I wondered how you did all weekend as the Thunderstorms rolled by. Looks like it was a cold, but productive trip, those are some nice fish. Thanks for posting an update.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes I do, but I was trying not to let everybody know that! 

It snowed off and on most of the day Friday but nothing stuck. Then we woke up to about an inch of snow on Saturday morning. That melted off before noon and most of the day Saturday was pretty nice. There were some cold moments, but no rain at all so that was nice.

Very fat healthy pretty fish. There was a bug hatch of some sort Saturday afternoon that covered the water of beaver dam.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

you and that fish have the same smile...


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Truelife said:


> Yes I do, but I was trying not to let everybody know that!
> 
> It snowed off and on most of the day Friday but nothing stuck. Then we woke up to about an inch of snow on Saturday morning. That melted off before noon and most of the day Saturday was pretty nice. There were some cold moments, but no rain at all so that was nice.
> 
> Very fat healthy pretty fish. There was a bug hatch of some sort Saturday afternoon that covered the water of beaver dam.


Now, I am jealous...I went out turkey hunting saturday morning on the Beaver. My spot was blanketed by about a foot of snow....I should have went over on the Boulder!

Looks like you had a good trip!


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Kingfisher said:


> you and that fish have the same smile...


You know how on a video game you can pick

strength - 10
agility - 8
speed - 3
endurance - 7

Well in my profile it says

Pretty smile - 0

Here's a few more pics.


----------

